# Have you ever been arrested?



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you ever been arrested before? If yes, how many times? Details are optional.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Once (kind of). About 7 years ago my friends and I were bored (and stupid) and we decided we wanted to camp out inside BYU. We got our sleeping bags and and some food, and at 11pm right before they locked the doors we snuck in. The next morning we were greeted by the police who handcuffed us and escorted us out. The handcuffs weren't really necessary I think they were just trying to scare us. They said they could have got us for a B&E, but luckily they didn't. Young and dumb.

Your turn.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Once (kind of). About 7 years ago my friends and I were bored (and stupid) and we decided we wanted to camp out inside BYU. We got our sleeping bags and and some food, and at 11pm right before they locked the doors we snuck in. The next morning we were greeted by the police who handcuffed us and escorted us out. The handcuffs weren't really necessary I think they were just trying to scare us. They said they could have got us for a B&E, but luckily they didn't. Young and dumb.
> 
> Your turn.


I'd be here typing all day with mine, I got arrested a lot during my years of heavy drug abuse. I'm thinking around twelve times if memory serves me correctly. I was high every single time and I've never been arrested for anything sober, so there's definitely a pattern to it for me. I just feel like it's unusual for someone with social anxiety and was curious if anyone else has ever been in any trouble.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I'd be here typing all day with mine, I got arrested a lot during my years of heavy drug abuse. I'm thinking around twelve times if memory serves me correctly. I was high every single time and I've never been arrested for anything sober, so there's definitely a pattern to it for me. I just feel like it's unusual for someone with social anxiety and was curious if anyone else has ever been in any trouble.


You make me sound like a little b*tch haha. And that's true, social anxiety has kept me out of trouble a number of times in a lot of ways.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been arrested. One time when I was about 11 me and some friends used to push shopping carts down a hill behind a Winn-Dixie. One night a police officer asked us if we had seen any kids pushing carts down the hill. Of course we said that we had not. That was the last time we did that. Another time when I was about 5 or 6 I stole a piece of candy from a grocery store. Never did that again either.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

No. I'm not a criminal nor am I violent.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never had any kind of violent crime, most of my stuff was getting too high and putting something in my pocket at the store or actual drug possessions. I had an incident with accidentally discharging an antique shotgun at home by myself one time and it was turned into a big deal because I was a convicted felon already. It was all stupid, unnecessary stuff that never would have happened if I was sober. I guess I am a criminal by society's standards, but I'm not a bad person at all, I just had a drug problem.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Yeah, went to military prison for disobeying an order. Military prison is so vile. I pretended to be sick whilst in prison, so I was taken to a civilian hospital with handcuffs and legs chained like some kind of murderer.:roll I loved the looks I got at the hospital though. It was a pretty interesting experience overall...


What country was this in? I would think military prison would be better than regular prison just because of the kind of people that would be there.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hadron said:


> In Israel. I've only spent a week and a half there and then went back to my platoon. The people there are not the problem. Just the cramped place that you have to spend time in, the disconnect from the outside world and the boredom. Most people never spend over a month in military prison. If they did, I'm sure they'd go mad.


I kind of laugh on the inside when I hear people who have never experienced anything like that talk about boredom when they have internet, TV, freedom, etc. Time like that makes you reevaluate your definition of boredom. You learn to be cool with it or you will go mad.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I stole yoyos when i was a kid and got caught.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

ravens said:


> I've never been arrested. One time when I was about 11 me and some friends used to push shopping carts down a hill behind a Winn-Dixie. One night a police officer asked us if we had seen any kids pushing carts down the hill. Of course we said that we had not. That was the last time we did that. Another time when I was about 5 or 6 I stole a piece of candy from a grocery store. Never did that again either.





visualkeirockstar said:


> I stole yoyos when i was a kid and got caught.


 This stuff is pretty much what I got into huge trouble for as an adult. I took a bunch of Xanax and put a toothbrush in my pocket at Wal-Mart ten days after I took probation for putting a camera in my pocket at Best Buy while I was on a bunch of Klonopin. It was a new judge looking to make a name for himself and felt it necessary to make an example out of me. This was all years ago by the way.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

10+ times.

Not joking.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> 10+ times.
> 
> Not joking.


There are at least two of us, I hadn't voted until just now. I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Three times. All involved alcohol, enough said. I don't drink anymore lol.

Time absolutely stops when you're in jail.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

TenYears said:


> Three times. All involved alcohol, enough said. I don't drink anymore lol.
> 
> Time absolutely stops when you're in jail.


That's where I'm at with it, this last time has cured me of wanting to be under the influence of anything anymore. I'd rather be home alone and anxious than out dosed up and taking the chance of getting arrested for something stupid.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JH1983 said:


> There are at least two of us, I hadn't voted until just now. I'm glad it's not just me.


Yeah i was a pretty bad young man. I was sent to Juvie for a few months too until i hit 18. I must admit some stuff i did was fun, but getting caught wasn't. The worst was all the court dates and standing in front of a judge and a room full of people. Not good for an anxious man.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I got picked up one time at an anti-war protest in 2003. They held me (along with a couple thousand other people) in a big makeshift jail in the SF Embarcadero, and then let us all go at the end of the day. Charges were later dropped.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah i was a pretty bad young man. I was sent to Juvie for a few months too until i hit 18. I must admit some stuff i did was fun, but getting caught wasn't. The worst was all the court dates and standing in front of a judge and a room full of people. Not good for an anxious man.


Going to court is more scary than being in jail. All those eyes on you and looking down on you for being a criminal.



Xenos said:


> I got picked up one time at an anti-war protest in 2003. They held me (along with a couple thousand other people) in a big makeshift jail in the SF Embarcadero, and then let us all go at the end of the day. Charges were later dropped.


 You got to experience it briefly anyway, it's a dose of reality for sure.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

Been to jail 3 times.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

LittleTortillaBoy said:


> Been to jail 3 times.


I've heard Texas jails are rough. Is that where you went to jail?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ive gotten in trouble and have run from cops a few times. Never arrested or had to do time though. Almost all of it happened when I was 15-16 and I was able to get out of it, and take diversion and do a ton of community service when I actually did get caught.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Ive gotten in trouble and have run from cops a few times. Never arrested or had to do time though. Almost all of it happened when I was 15-16 and I was able to get out of it, and take diversion and do a ton of community service when I actually did get caught.


I did community service at the park in the town I live in and I also painted all the playground equipment at a grade school. I was 18 or 19 at the time. Hopefully you got it all out of your system while you were a teenager. They are less forgiving with adults.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

twice


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

Never been arrested, but came close I guess. Was at Occupy in my city. Nuff said.


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

It was county jail.It wasn't that bad,just really boring.I didn't know Texas had a reputation for having tough jails.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

LittleTortillaBoy said:


> It was county jail.It wasn't that bad,just really boring.I didn't know Texas had a reputation for having tough jails.


I'd heard there where a lot of gangs there, but usually the gangs just seem to mess with other gangs. I figured the heat would be bad in Texas if the jail didn't have air conditioning, too.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Resonance said:


> twice


In Afghanistan? What's that like?



wiseman said:


> Never been arrested, but came close I guess. Was at Occupy in my city. Nuff said.


 I'm less than two hours from St. Louis. It's not bad for a big city. I spent 100 days at Gateway in Caseyville, IL back in 2010. It's a rehab right up there by St. Louis. It was worse than a jail because they forced you to talk about personal stuff in front of everyone everyday.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

No.


----------



## mkdy87 (Aug 4, 2013)

Must be about 15 times for me now - mainly for drunk and disorderly and fighting but twice for assault too.

I was up in court in September for assault and was expecting to get 2 years but ended up getting 12 months after the judge took everything into account and I pleaded guilty so that helped too.

Here in England you only do half the sentence you get so that would have been 6 months for me and you do the rest on license (parole). I was also able to apply to get put on an electronic tag and very lucky to get it so only had to serve 3 months in prison with the rest on tag. I have a tag on my ankle and have to be home each evening until the next morning and have to attend my probation officer. If I break my curfew I go back and do the rest of my sentence.

Over here whether you get 2 months or life you go to prison. There are different prison categories and different wings. I was mainly with lads doing short sentences. Prison was bad and I definitely don't want to go back but it wasn't as bad for me as I thought it would be but I was still the happiest man getting out for Christmas. Unless you have been inside you have no idea what it feels like to walk out of prison a free man - no guards, no handcuffs, no prison uniform. I just try to remember that feeling when I start to feel down about things now.

Most of my problems have been down to drink and what I do when I am drunk. In prison I did an AA type course and haven't been off the drink since. In the past 5 years it has meant that I got discharged from the Army after doing 2 months in army jail, getting arrested alot, doing community service and then this year prison. I've just been messing up my life so much and don't want to end up dead or in prison for years.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not really, although i've been stopped and searched.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

mkdy87 said:


> Must be about 15 times for me now - mainly for drunk and disorderly and fighting but twice for assault too.
> 
> I was up in court in September for assault and was expecting to get 2 years but ended up getting 12 months after the judge took everything into account and I pleaded guilty so that helped too.
> 
> ...


That sounds almost identical to how it is in Illinois, for a nonviolent crime you generally serve half the sentence. I got four years for a retail theft and four years for accidentally discharging a firearm inside my house, they were both run concurrently. I served 21 months on that and got out in June of this year with one year of parole. I was supposed to have six months ankle monitor, but I got off after five months for good behavior.

They don't send you to a horrible maximum security place unless you did something really bad, either that or if you got in a lot of trouble at a medium or minimum security place. Where I went the people could have only a few months or up to 20-30 years at the most. It seems really scary at first, but it's really not that bad. I never even had anyone even try to start a fight with me the whole time, if you keep to yourself and you're not in a gang most of those guys will respect that and leave you alone. We were locked in our cells 20 hours out of every day anyway.

I know how it feels walking out of there after a long time. It's kept me off the drugs since I've been out and I've got a whole new perspective, there's almost nothing out here that gets me down anymore because at least I'm free. Life is wonderful compared to that. Message me anytime you want if you ever feel like drinking and we can talk about all the stuff we've been through because of drugs and alcohol. It's really not worth it. I've been clean a long time now and I don't see myself getting into any more trouble. It's hard at first, but if you can find something to replace it with it really helps.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Resonance said:


> twice


Such a bad boy.










Tell us more about what badass things you did. :teeth


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

karenw said:


> Ha, it's the latest thing to be proud of lol


Not so much when you can't get a job if you wanted one because of your background or when the cops harass you and rough you up almost every time they pull you over or when you run into people from high school and they ask what you've been up to and you're too honest to tell them anything but the truth. It's mostly just embarrassing. Mostly the ones that think it's cool are either lifetime criminals or someone that has never really suffered any consequences for getting into trouble.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Never been arrested, but have done much stuff for prison time.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Follow up question*

For those that have been in a lot of trouble or even a little bit, how much more of an outcast do you feel like because of it and how does it affect your anxiety?

For me I feel like it divides me even further from normal people. I live in a small town and I come from a very successful, highly respected family. I'm the only one of them to ever get into trouble and be on drugs and all that. It's so embarrassing because I feel like everyone knows all about me and I've even met people for the first time who have heard stories about me. It makes me not even want to go anywhere even worse than I already do. I've never been to a job interview before, but I can't even imagine trying to explain that one to a potential employer. I feel like I can't relate to anyone even more now than I did before all of my trouble.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I think 4 times. Maybe more, mostly for dumb stuff like hustling, hopping the turn stop etc.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Never arrested. Easily could've been though with all I did.

One time I walked into a Wal-Mart pretending to shop. I put two handles of liquor into the cart and went by the exit. I grabbed both handles and there was a guard so I had to walk by unnoticed I thought. Well he noticed me and dived at me but I ran and got away. Bad thing is I tripped and dropped both handles after which he proceeded to call me a "stupid f#ck" (he's right). Then I ran to the car to escape the security truck that was met by the guard who chased me. It went near where the car was but I was able to get away. Stupid but yeah.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I never have, but I almost got in deep s*** once back in high school. The guy I was dating at the time wanted me to skip the last class of the day to go smoke pot with him and his friends. My social anxiety always went up around some of his friends so I said no. When I got out of school, I found out that one of their friends had a scheme to get back at one of them for some drama that happened a couple weeks back. The person lied and said they forgot something in the locker, and went to a cop at the school and reported them for drug use on school grounds. Thank god my SA saved my a** that day!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Was put in the back of a police car, but eventually let go. Alcohol related, of course.


----------



## mkdy87 (Aug 4, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> That sounds almost identical to how it is in Illinois, for a nonviolent crime you generally serve half the sentence. I got four years for a retail theft and four years for accidentally discharging a firearm inside my house, they were both run concurrently. I served 21 months on that and got out in June of this year with one year of parole. I was supposed to have six months ankle monitor, but I got off after five months for good behavior.
> 
> They don't send you to a horrible maximum security place unless you did something really bad, either that or if you got in a lot of trouble at a medium or minimum security place. Where I went the people could have only a few months or up to 20-30 years at the most. It seems really scary at first, but it's really not that bad. I never even had anyone even try to start a fight with me the whole time, if you keep to yourself and you're not in a gang most of those guys will respect that and leave you alone. We were locked in our cells 20 hours out of every day anyway.
> 
> I know how it feels walking out of there after a long time. It's kept me off the drugs since I've been out and I've got a whole new perspective, there's almost nothing out here that gets me down anymore because at least I'm free. Life is wonderful compared to that. Message me anytime you want if you ever feel like drinking and we can talk about all the stuff we've been through because of drugs and alcohol. It's really not worth it. I've been clean a long time now and I don't see myself getting into any more trouble. It's hard at first, but if you can find something to replace it with it really helps.


So you've had the ankle monitor too - takes a bit of getting used to but definitely beats prison. 21 months though in prison - that's alot longer than I did.

Most people over hear think that prison is USA is much worse than hear. It probably is but all we see is stuff from teh movies and documentaries about 'America's Toughest Prisons' and it all looks really hard core with gangs running the place. I know they probably show the worst for those shows. Assume you have seen them too? I saw plenty of fights where I was but wasn't involved in any trouble and just tried to get on with some of the other lads there who weren't trouble makers and just wanted to stay away from trouble and do their time. When you think of what you see on the streets on weekend nights it's not much worse than that really.

Where I was if you worked during the day you got out of your cell much more than if you weren't. But at the weekends we would be in our cells 22 hours.

I've never really been in to drugs (well apart from drinking and smoking) so it's the drink that has got me into most of this trouble. That's why I'm trying to stay away from it but it is hard but I've got through Christmas and New Year without it. It's part of my release conditions for now so I have no choice but once I'm able to go out again I know I will be tempted. I found having a few drinks helped me with my anxiety but I usually had more than a few! Thanks for your offer - might take you up on that.



JH1983 said:


> For those that have been in a lot of trouble or even a little bit, how much more of an outcast do you feel like because of it and how does it affect your anxiety?
> 
> For me I feel like it divides me even further from normal people. I live in a small town and I come from a very successful, highly respected family. I'm the only one of them to ever get into trouble and be on drugs and all that. It's so embarrassing because I feel like everyone knows all about me and I've even met people for the first time who have heard stories about me. It makes me not even want to go anywhere even worse than I already do. I've never been to a job interview before, but I can't even imagine trying to explain that one to a potential employer. I feel like I can't relate to anyone even more now than I did before all of my trouble.


Yeah I agree with you on this too. I'm the only one from my family who has been in trouble too and I know I have caused a lot of bother for them too. They have stuck by me though although I am on my last chance with them. I only realize now what me being in trouble and ending up in prison has done to them. When you are in prison everybody else has messed up so in some ways it doesn't feel as bad but when you are out and around people you know it's different.

Because of my curfew and tag I am not out much but when I am out I think people are looking at me and talking about me - I don't know whether they are or not but I imagine they are and it doesn't help with anxiety.

Because I had alot of dealings with the police where I live before they know me and even since getting out I have been stopped and searched for no reason. I know they are just doing their jobs but some just look down on you and give you a hard time because they know my history - not that I'm doing my best now.

They have a scheme here for trying to get ex-prisoners a job so I will have a few interviews next week so I don't know how that will go. It's part of my probation conditions to try and get work again so hopefully I will get something.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

A surprising number of people have not been arrested


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Once. Sort of.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

When I was 13, they handcuffed my friend and I, and then proceeded to take us inside the back of their squad car and questioned us. We weren't actually arrested, they didn't take us anywhere. It was all just a big mix up, they were looking for some older teenagers that had drugs on them. We were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. They ended up letting us go after what felt like forever. :c But I feel like they really had no right to do that...


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I been detained... lol


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Thankfully no, I've been stopped and searched several times in the past.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Nah


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

ravens said:


> I've never been arrested. One time when I was about 11 me and some friends used to push shopping carts down a hill behind a Winn-Dixie. One night a police officer asked us if we had seen any kids pushing carts down the hill. Of course we said that we had not. That was the last time we did that. Another time when I was about 5 or 6 I stole a piece of candy from a grocery store. Never did that again either.


that made my day


----------



## konqz (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been stopped a number of times for no reason -- but never arrested. Probably why I have a strong distrust _(dislike)_ for cops now.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Does being taken to hospital by police with a mental health hold placed on me count?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> Does being taken to hospital by police with a mental health hold placed on me count?


It's close enough. I've actually had something like that happen to me, too. The cops said I could either go to the hospital in their car and in cuffs or I could go to the hospital in the ambulance with no cuffs. I went with the ambulance option.



konqz said:


> I've been stopped a number of times for no reason -- but never arrested. Probably why I have a strong distrust _(dislike)_ for cops now.


I have the same distrust _(dislike)_for them myself.



LotteTortoise said:


> Thankfully no, I've been stopped and searched several times in the past.


I expect that pretty much every time I get pulled over. I had one possession charge when I was 17 that's not even supposed to be on my record. Besides that they have never found anything in my car, but they seem determined to find something else somehow, with probable cause or without it. I haven't been pulled over in years and I don't use drugs anymore, but the thought of getting pulled over still makes me nervous.



Super Marshy said:


> When I was 13, they handcuffed my friend and I, and then proceeded to take us inside the back of their squad car and questioned us. We weren't actually arrested, they didn't take us anywhere. It was all just a big mix up, they were looking for some older teenagers that had drugs on them. We were just in the wrong place at the wrong time. They ended up letting us go after what felt like forever. :c But I feel like they really had no right to do that...


One time years ago this person I hung out with was out with someone else shooting a gun they weren't supposed to have. My friend shot himself in the stomach on accident and the other guy he was with was scared to take him to the hospital so he just left him. He called me and asked me to come get him. When he gets in my car he explains that he'd shot himself and needed to go to the hospital. When I'm walking him in he tells me to say I don't know what happened so he doesn't get into trouble for the gun. The cops got there and when I told them I didn't know what happened they accused me of shooting him and cuffed me and put me in the back of a car for about ten hours until my friend was out of surgery and awake enough to tell them I didn't do it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

A fair bit never counted but never for anything violent . 
The funniest was I passed out in a night club and no one noticed when I came too the whole place was empty and got caught lining up shooters along the bar on my own , the cleaners called the cops and only got charged for stealing and drug possession as I never broke into the premises , I don't actually remember any of it just what was told to me in court , fined 2500 to pay for my drinks ( bit over priced I think) and 3 months ( bit harsh as we'll) but wasn't a first offence , the judge had a bit of a chuckle at that one and so did I . It's pretty funny


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hell naw brah! I have SAD! I'm a good boy!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> Does being taken to hospital by police with a mental health hold placed on me count?


Oh God, I didn't even think about that. Guess I've been arrested quite a few times lol.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea. Got into a car accident and we had weed in the car (someone rear ended me). We got handcuffed while they searched the car.

Tore it all apart to find 2 pipes, some seeds, and 2 small buds lol stupid pigs


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Once, for alcohol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I can not remember whether or not I've been arrested. That probably means I haven't.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Grog said:


> A fair bit never counted but never for anything violent .
> The funniest was I passed out in a night club and no one noticed when I came too the whole place was empty and got caught lining up shooters along the bar on my own , the cleaners called the cops and only got charged for stealing and drug possession as I never broke into the premises , I don't actually remember any of it just what was told to me in court , fined 2500 to pay for my drinks ( bit over priced I think) and 3 months ( bit harsh as we'll) but wasn't a first offence , the judge had a bit of a chuckle at that one and so did I . It's pretty funny


That sounds like the stuff I used to get into trouble for. All nonviolent, drug-related and amusing to hear it told, but the judges were less and less amused as it kept happening. I can still have a laugh about all of it though.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Once, few months ago I got a phone call asking me to come! when I arrived the only word I heared was "Arrest Him"!! I got panic attack! :afr Thx god I didn't die!

They all felt sorry for me and became super-friendly!!! 

I DID NOTHING!!:mum:mum

I spent few hours in the first center, there was just me and another man (he gave a fake check with US$25000)

--
and after few hours they took me to another center!! there was like 30 with me,they all were SUPEr friendly with me! they even invited me for dinner!!!

it's was a lot of fun! some play cards! some hear music! others just tell jokes! it seems they didn't care at all!!! I was the only one in bad mood! %^%$.....First time in my life I see Asians becoming friends with Africans! lol

The Food was bad! (Chicken and Rice) so most either buy food or their friends bring it...

They don't turn-off the lights and there is a CCTV....

I didn't sleep for TWO AND HALF DAYS! and didn't drink water! I was just shocked!

Leg Cuff are painful!! I was wearing Sandals!









============

They Have Cell Services! there is man his only job is to bring you what you want! Coffe! Pizza! Milk! Newspaper! anything! but of course it costs %200 more!:b


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Not yet, which I find surprising, like it's only a matter of time. Plus I'm terrified of cops (that I don't know personally), one came in to work today and it felt like my heart stopped, I instantly felt as if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

I was arrested once on a felony charge "Distribution of A Controlled Substance within 2,000 Feet of A School."

In other words, I sold less than a gram of marijuana to some idiot who screwed me over :no


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

cyanide444 said:


> I was arrested once on a felony charge "Distribution of A Controlled Substance within 2,000 Feet of A School."
> 
> In other words, I sold less than a gram of marijuana to some idiot who screwed me over :no


That's a class X felony where I live, 6-30 years. It carries the same penalty as rape or murder. The penalties for a lot of drugs charges are way off balance with other laws. Domestic battery is a misdemeanor in Illinois, but have one Xanax in your pocket and it's a class 4 felony, 1-3 years or extended term 3-6 years. What kind of sense does that make? If you get caught filming a cop performing his duties it's a class 1 felony, 4-15 years. It's one of the only states where you can't record a cop, I think it has the harshest penalty of any of them. Police brutality and misconduct is pretty bad here.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mochyn said:


> Not yet, which I find surprising, like it's only a matter of time. Plus I'm terrified of cops (that I don't know personally), one came in to work today and it felt like my heart stopped, I instantly felt as if I was doing something wrong.


Seeing a cop is the closest I come to a full-blown panic attack these days and I don't even break the law anymore.


----------



## archenemy (Jan 17, 2014)

*arrested*

Ive been arrested probably about 10 times. All alcohol related. 1 dui...all the resr disorderly conducts and resisting arrests. Good Times...


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Never. I've done a lot of stuff that would get me arrested if a cop saw, but luckily that never happened.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Never. I guess I haven't lived enough. :blank


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

0 times, but I did some really, really stupid things in my teens that I'm surprised I didn't get in trouble for (nothing violent or anything). Sometimes I look back in disbelief by how ridiculously lucky I was. 

And yeah it sucks that drug use it so heavily criminalized. It's such a backwards system that gets me into a fit of rage just thinking about it. Drug abusers need psychiatric help, not punishment and exile from society.

I'm surprised you were arrested so many times JH, you seem like such a smart and kind person. Certainly not the image of the typical repeat "criminal."


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Luckily, nope. Except when my grandma called the cops because she thought I was suicidal. Wouldn't really call that an arrest although they cuffed me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

archenemy said:


> Ive been arrested probably about 10 times. All alcohol related. 1 dui...all the resr disorderly conducts and resisting arrests. Good Times...


 Wow.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Almost. There were three cops in my room. My parents reported me to the police for verbal violence. Oddly, they didn't even arrest me. They were just in my room. I had nightmares staying in my room that night.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

I should have been arrested like 5 times in the past 2 years, but it's good to know someone's always looking the other way. Nothing immoral either, just public drinking in school zones and stuff. Right in front of cops


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I got thrown in the drunk tank once, does that count?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

loneliness said:


> 0 times, but I did some really, really stupid things in my teens that I'm surprised I didn't get in trouble for (nothing violent or anything). Sometimes I look back in disbelief by how ridiculously lucky I was.
> 
> And yeah it sucks that drug use it so heavily criminalized. It's such a backwards system that gets me into a fit of rage just thinking about it. Drug abusers need psychiatric help, not punishment and exile from society.
> 
> I'm surprised you were arrested so many times JH, you seem like such a smart and kind person. Certainly not the image of the typical repeat "criminal."


It was all nonviolent and drug-related. I've never been arrested for anything while sober. It's no excuse, I should have quit way before I did, but I guess I hadn't had enough yet. I paid for it, learned from it and now I try to move on from it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Several times now. Once for public intoxication, the rest for reefer possession.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I was at a protest. They sprayed a bunch of us in the face with some kind of mace but I was wearing safety glasses and a handkerchief over my mouth. A lot of people didn't fair as well. Had to help some lady wash her eyes with water. After they sprayed us they proceeded to arrest us. It was pretty sick. That's the only time I've been arrested.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I got put in the back of the car for discrimination. That's happened 3 times since I started driving.


----------

